# Adhesive materials in BOM



## davidkien68 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi there,
Do you include adhesive materials, like glue, thread lock, welding rod, solder, tapes, stickers etc. into BOM? If not, where should these materials go in your materials management system?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 26, 2014)

This may be specific to your industry. If your industry typically uses consumable items, as listed, then it should be included in your BOM.

If these products are not common to your industry, you may reference them as General Notes in your drawing or you may choose to note them in your BOM, as needed, with the quantity AR (As Required).

On a board related note, this forum is for the Mechanical PE Prep. Mechanical questions are better suited to this forum:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=25


----------

